# Stock Exchanges of the World



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Islamabad, Pakistan



CBD Islamabad - Capital of Pakistan by S.M. Faraz, on Flickr


Feeling autumn in Islamabad by S.M. Faraz, on Flickr



Sunny Afternoon of Sunday by S.M. Faraz, on Flickr


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

Amsterdam Stock Exchange, perhaps the oldest, modern exchange in the world. It was established in 1606 during the Dutch Golden Age and the Dutch East India Company, the first multinational in the world that had shares as we know them today.

Current building, with the exchange on the right:










Former building:


----------



## casuario (Jun 5, 2019)

^^ Thanks for the historical information! :cheers:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New York Stock Exchange ca.1920s*
Tavik Frantisek Simon (1877-1942)










Postcards from old New York

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New York Cotton Exchange Building*
circa 1905










Courtesy of Old New York City

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Broad, Wall and Nassau Streets, New York City ca.1930s*

[B]Broad, Wall and Nassau Streets, New York City ca.1930s[/B]

[IMG]https://scontent.fhkg3-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/68441409_1149956125187940_3428771687745716224_o.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_sid=8024bb&_nc_ohc=aC6J4dF9VQUAX81cfeo&_nc_ht=scontent.fhkg3-2.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=22e165077f87b921f603c6c93b1157d4&oe=5E99F489

Postcards from old New York

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*[/IMG]

Postcards from old New York

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Wall Street Broad Street (Manhattan)*
in the 1930s










Courtesy of Old New York City

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Manolo_B2 said:


> Zurich - Neue Börse (opened in 1991)


Alte Börse 1930-1992:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1363062877210596



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

https://www.expedia.ca/Manhattan-Hotels.d129440.Travel-Guide-Hotels



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1414886435361573






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1414890018694548



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1422451897938360



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## SypsiloN (Mar 20, 2013)

erka said:


> Amsterdam Stock Exchange, perhaps the oldest, modern exchange in the world. It was established in 1606 during the Dutch Golden Age and the Dutch East India Company, the first multinational in the world that had shares as we know them today.
> 
> Current building, with the exchange on the right:
> 
> ...


The Amsterdam stock exchange is Indeed the oldest stock exchange in the world.

The Amsterdam stock exchange was created in 1606 when the Dutch East India Company (VOC) was granted a monopoly on trade with Asia by the Dutch government in the 17th and 18th century. It was the first company to operate with tradable shares. Due to the great need for investment, shares of the company were sold in Amsterdam on the Damrak. The first options and futures also arose here.


----------

